# Retro 775 build



## Durvelle27 (Oct 16, 2018)

Had some old parts laying around that I found that I decided to put to use for a light media center. 

Build consists of

Antec Three Hundred Case
Gammaxx 200T Cooler
Core 2 Duo E4300 (Until I can source a core 2 Quad)
ASUS Mobo 
Samsung 8GB(4x2GB) DDR2 800MHz
EVGA GTX 260
Sound Blaster Audiogy 2 ZS
Enermax 650W


Will keep you guys updated


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 16, 2018)

EVGA GTX 260 Superclocked


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 16, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Had some old parts laying around that I found that I decided to put to use for a light media center.
> 
> Build consists of
> 
> ...



A dualcore E8400 is quite capable and it could be 5 or 10$.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 16, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> A dualcore E8400 is quite capable and it could be 5 or 10$.


I rather have a Quad Core as this machine will have to stretch its legs


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 16, 2018)

Ran into an issue

PC boots fine but when the GTX 260 is installed the PC just constantly restarts

I’m not sure if it’s the PSU or GPU


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 16, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ran into an issue
> 
> PC boots fine but when the GTX 260 is installed the PC just constantly restarts
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s the PSU or GPU


It's probably the PSU , this GPU EATS WATTS !!!! , and gives heat.


----------



## Komshija (Oct 16, 2018)

C2D E4300 seems rather weak. I suggest E8400, E7600 or Xeon X5260 since they can be found for under 10 $.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 16, 2018)

Komshija said:


> C2D E4300 seems rather weak. I suggest E8400, E7600 or Xeon X5260 since they can be found for under 10 $.


He just replied me that he doesnt want a dualcore.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 16, 2018)

After a quick search the GTX 260 require a psu over 500watts but also a minimum of 36amps on the 12volts supply line for the gpu itself. Lot of people tend to forget about the amps.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 16, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> After a quick search the GTX 260 require a psu over 500watts but also a minimum of 36amps on the 12volts supply line for th3 gpu itself. Lot of people tend to forget about the amps.


This PSU has 2 12V rails rated 25 amps a piece so that could be the reason 

I never even looked at the GTX 260 power draw


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2018)

So after further testing the PSU is the culprit

Seems it can handle the strain of the GTX 260


----------



## killferd (Oct 17, 2018)

that "free physX" logo brought back that taste in my mouth ....
really cool of you to resurrect this. ITS ALIVE!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2018)

So I dug up some old 771 Xeons Quads. I might just use one of those instead of a Core 2 Quad


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 17, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> So I dug up some old 771 Xeons Quads. I might just use one of those instead of a Core 2 Quad


Could be better and the adapter is qiite inexpensive and don't forget to break the tabs.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> Could be better and the adapter is qiite inexpensive and don't forget to break the tabs.


You don’t break the tabs you just shave them down


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 17, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> You don’t break the tabs you just shave them down



I break them with a pair of cutting plyers for thin metal. Each his technique.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> I break them with a pair of cutting plyers for thin metal. Each his technique.


I will use a exaco knife the trim them off


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 17, 2018)

I have had that problem with a GTX 275...(bought brand new in 2016 for $18)
It needs a lot of amperage to operate.. Literally did the same thing.. Thought a 2 rail PSU would work with 20a per rail but nope...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 18, 2018)

CPU I plan to slap in it 

It’s a Xeon E5310


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 18, 2018)

I slapped a X5470 quad into a P5Q and it worked great.  The sticky pin adapter on the CPU was the hardest part, need a jewelers loupe to get it spot on.  Results:

P5Q Deluxe (slightly modded CPU slot to accept the X5470, will still accept a 775 Core CPU)
X5470 Solid at 4Ghz
Solid second gaming rig till I got the 4970k z97 I have now.  Both were fitted with 290x graphics


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 18, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I slapped a X5470 quad into a P5Q and it worked great.  The sticky pin adapter on the CPU was the hardest part, need a jewelers loupe to get it spot on.  Results:
> 
> P5Q Deluxe (slightly modded CPU slot to accept the X5470, will still accept a 775 Core CPU)
> X5470 Solid at 4Ghz
> Solid second gaming rig till I got the 4970k z97 I have now.  Both were fitted with 290x graphics


Not bad at all what did you do with the rig ?

And how hard is it really to adhere the adapter; this would be my first


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 18, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not bad at all what did you do with the rig ?



A member here took it off my hands 



Durvelle27 said:


> And how hard is it really to adhere the adapter; this would be my first



It was my first too   I would buy at least two (they're cheap) in case you bungle the first try.  Make sure you have a good pair of tweezers, a very good magnifying glass and take a few Zanax first, lol.

Here's a video... I like the technique of getting one end placed right and rotating the other before tacking it down.  It's a lot smaller than appears in the video, and not a lot of room for error.










Google socket 775 to 771 adapter and there's a ton more info and videos.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 18, 2018)

Audigy2 ZS, my favourite soundcard ever.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 18, 2018)

If you're going to do cpu mods, perhaps the under $10 q6600 with the tape mod(BSEL) would work?  1.6GHz on that xeon seems a little low.

Your pictures are dark, but that ASUS motherboard looks like an IPIBL-LA or LB, those were actually some pretty strong runners.  Although, back when I was playing with them...one of the varieties wasn't compatible with the newer quads so I had to use a QX6800 instead of a Q9550.

It was a very solid board...never gave me trouble.

Back when that GTX 260 came out...I bought the XFX version...I loved that card.  I'm subbing to your thread to see what happens next!

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 18, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> A member here took it off my hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a guide pulled up on my phone but of course nothing is as good as having it in your actual hands. 

I have some $1 tweezers not sure if that’s considered good or not 



Chloe Price said:


> Audigy2 ZS, my favourite soundcard ever.


Yea it’s a great sound card and I love that it supports DTS and Dolby 7.1 via Optical which is what I use. I’ve had that sound card close to 7 years now and it still works great. 



Liquid Cool said:


> If you're going to do cpu mods, perhaps the under $10 q6600 with the tape mod(BSEL) would work?  1.6GHz on that xeon seems a little low.
> 
> Your pictures are dark, but that ASUS motherboard looks like an IPIBL-LA or LB, those were actually some pretty strong runners.  Although, back when I was playing with them...one of the varieties wasn't compatible with the newer quads so I had to use a QX6800 instead of a Q9550.
> 
> ...


I assumed the Xeon would be the cheaper route as I already have it and the adapters are only about $1 a piece or so on eBay. Well it is a lower end model Xeon unlike the X series and it’s intended to be low power. 

Sorry about that. I’m a very bad photographer using a iPhone 6S Plus for pictures but yes it’s a ASUS IPIBL-LB motherboard. Had it for a while now. Think I pulled it from a HP machine some years ago and it does support the Q9xxxx series 

“
Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:

Intel Core 2 Quad (Y) Q9xxxx
Intel Core 2 Duo (W) E8xxx
Intel Core 2 Quad (K) up to Q6600
Core 2 Duo E6x00 (C) up to E6700
Core 2 Duo E4x00 (C) up to E4400


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 18, 2018)

I forgot to mention, the 771 Xeon X5xxx series aren't supported by enthusiast 775 boards like the X48 and X38.  

You're good to go, you have the G33 chipset.  See the guide here:  https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 18, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I forgot to mention, the 771 Xeon X5xxx series aren't supported by enthusiast 775 boards like the X48 and X38.
> 
> You're good to go, you have the G33 chipset.  See the guide here:  https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/
> 
> View attachment 108925


I had already checked compatibility before hand


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 18, 2018)

Good to know, maybe it was the IPIBL-LA that I had.  I haven't looked it up...it's been years since I had the board.  

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 18, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Good to know, maybe it was the IPIBL-LA that I had.  I haven't looked it up...it's been years since I had the board.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool


Possibly 

Haven’t found to many downsides to this board honestly. Love that it also supports 8GB of RAM as well


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 18, 2018)

...and it has 4 ram slots.  

,

LC


----------



## Komshija (Oct 18, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> He just replied me that he doesnt want a dualcore.


Figure out which one is faster - a higher clocked dual core or a lower clocked quadcore:
1.  https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5310-vs-Intel-Core2-Duo-E8600/m21579vsm124  (E8600=X5260)
2.  https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5310-vs-Intel-Core2-Duo-E8400/m21579vs2720
3.  https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5310-vs-Intel-Core2-Duo-E7600/m21579vsm4924

I would recommend a higher clocked dual core over lower clocked quad core. Better solution would be a higher clocked quad core like C2Q Q8400, Q9400, Q9505 or Xeon X5460, X5742 etc. They are anywhere between 13-25 $ with shipping and they will be a lot faster than Xeon E5310. Example: https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-X5460-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5310/m5754vsm21579


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 18, 2018)

Komshija said:


> Figure out which one is faster - a higher clocked dual core or a lower clocked quadcore:
> 1.  https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5310-vs-Intel-Core2-Duo-E8600/m21579vsm124  (E8600=X5260)
> 2.  https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5310-vs-Intel-Core2-Duo-E8400/m21579vs2720
> 3.  https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5310-vs-Intel-Core2-Duo-E7600/m21579vsm4924
> ...


I ultimately need the 4 cores for what I plan to do but the Xeon seemed like the cheaper route since I already have 4 on hand


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 18, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> ...and it has 4 ram slots.
> 
> ,
> 
> LC


True but I’ve also had boards that have 4 Slots and still only support 4GB


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 28, 2018)

So it’s kind of on hold now as I had to leave out of town

But the PSU sucked and need to order a new one 

I actually ended up killing the power PSU


----------

